# First time sponsored family stream tourist visa application.



## Northerner (Jul 6, 2019)

Hi, I want to sponsor my daughters father tourist visa application via the family stream category. Is this possible? I am so nervous. He applied for a normal tourist visa but was refused on the grounds that our ties to him are greater and he might over stay. We have now gathered a lot of incentive to return home proofs and want to take the sponsored route. Will this work? We are not married, but have a continuing long distance relationship and a child. He has only met his daughter once when I could travel overseas beginning of this year and now I would like him to come here to see us and go back as I can't travel out of country just yet.

Any insights or help would be appreciated.


----------

